# Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA!



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

Last night I parked my car in the yard so my dad could plow the snow that has been never ending! And the snowplow for our town like made an embankment of snow higher than my car! And my Mom was like you're stuck Ricky. Forget about it! I said "Oh yeah?” I'll bet you I can drive out there. My father was undecided, he knows Quattro’s for over 25 years, but its alot of snow! He was going to know soon enough either way!
So I got her warmed up, rocked the car out of the snow and got it to back up the hill giving me a decent moving start, and then I went for it and Whammm! I made it more than half way through the embankment before I started to loose all traction. So I backed up and went for it again. This time I made it completely out! Here are the aftermath pics!








The beast!















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










[Modified by PhunkFX, 12:42 AM 1-5-2003]


----------



## nottabitchcar (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (PhunkFX)*

Your one bad mutha...you better not pull that crap in the Jetta


----------



## SWARTZ (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (nottabitchcar)*

But wait, did the snow bank rip off your bumper. 








Quattro is nothing..look what a 16v can do

















[Modified by SWARTZ, 12:55 PM 1-4-2003]


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (PhunkFX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA![HR][/HR]​Damn straight!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (PerL)*

hell yeah! We need some snow like that down here. quattro owners love snow...


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (blkaudicq)*

Hell yah, we got about 4 feet of snow on the ground here in albany, 20" of which came last night. I tried busting through a 2 foot snow bank that had been sitting for a week so it was rather hard and icy. The car got high centered on it and my friends jeep had to pull me off it







But last night I was blowing through snow banks and drifts of fresh powder that were higher than the hood.


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (AK-Mabe)*

4 feet !!!???







I'd be extatic if we got a good 4 inches...


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (blkaudicq)*

sorry i don't have any pictures but parking lot doughnuts are fun in my 90 V8 quattro!! We call em Audi Dudi days up here in Maine. The other fav. is rotaries at speed of which we have two in my home town. Why can't we have snow year round http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (audinut!$)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why can't we have snow year round http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​Because in general day-to-day life it is a living hell! quattro is just here to make it a little bit easier and more funny!


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (blkaudicq)*

We've had about 6 feet of snow since october. 4 inches is just a dusting now.


----------



## tapXntc (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (PhunkFX)*

lol badass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (PhunkFX)*

Looks like youf-ed up your bumper.







I know snow + quattro = fun, but please stop abusing your car...


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (duandcc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Looks like youf-ed up your bumper.







I know snow + quattro = fun, but please stop abusing your car...







[HR][/HR]​I agree with Dave! They may be able to go anywhere but 4 foot snowbanks are a little risky.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (duandcc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Looks like youf-ed up your bumper.







I know snow + quattro = fun, but please stop abusing your car...







[HR][/HR]​Phunk "redesigned" his front end a few days ago, I guess that's why he decided to plow through this massive snow bank in the first place. Check it out, it isnt pretty








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=638121


----------



## nottabitchcar (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (PerL)*

"Phunk "redesigned" his front end a few days ago,.... Check it out, it isnt pretty "
That is def an understatement


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (nottabitchcar)*

Yah, well it was a little unplanned re-designing. But none the less, it will be fixed!


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (PhunkFX)*

As much as I love quattro....I must say, I was driving in the snow a few weeks ago, there was about four fresh inches on the ground, and I was sliding all over the place. It scared the hell out of me. I was hoping that it is primarily my lack of legitimate snow tires ( I have yokohama AVID M+S), but I was seriously scared. I was sliding, and had to throw on the power to get out of most of the slides. I almost completely lost it once, having done almost a 90 degree four wheel drift around a corner. Please tell me that this loss of control in the loose stuff is due to the lack of snow tires.....My brother in law has a 4 runner with traction control, and he made me look silly. I was actually ashamed........please tell me this was due to snow tires......oh, and the car I was driving was a 2000 a4 1.8t quattro (that year did not have the traction control that the newer years have). I figured I would post this here since the A4/S4 forum is filled with warm weather drivers.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (idrivequattro)*

Yes! It is because of the lack of snow tires! 
Get yourself a set of Nokian Hakkapellittas. They are a bit noisy, but they're the best tires available for snow driving!


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (PerL)*

Good news!!!! Thanks, that makes me feel way better. I tell you, there is nothing like uncontrolled snow driving that will inspire you to get some good snow tires.....


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (idrivequattro)*

And there's nothing like _controlled_ snow driving to really make you enjoy your quattro!


----------



## civic_killer (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (PerL)*

You guys are SO LUCKY!!!!!!








I wish there was as much snow up here in south-western Ontario as you have down there. I got my coupe parked for the winter but when it snows i take it out in the middle of the night for a quick spin. quattro rules!
I WANT MORE SNOW !








maybe some day i'll move to NY


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (idrivequattro)*

Boy let me tell you, I hate driving my 4000q in the snow, it handles really really bad! (Well in the snow its does) So when you have an AWD car, and really really stiff suspension, and really really bad snow tires, your car will handle like total POO! When the car's suspension has no give and NO SWAY, the first thing that will give is your tires, along with all the traction it had! Add really crappy tires, and you got yourself a problem! 
HENCE:








She will be reborn in the summer/fall! TURBO STYLE!

[Modified by PhunkFX, 11:23 PM 1-8-2003]


[Modified by PhunkFX, 11:27 PM 1-8-2003]


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (civic_killer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You guys are SO LUCKY!!!!!!







[HR][/HR]​Oh shush! I'm more than willing to trade. We have 20-40" her, but I wish we had zero, zilch, nada!


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (PerL)*

I need quattro on my A2.


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (PhunkFX)*

Thats why I am tempted to get the All-Road....you can lower the suspension using the air-suspension. Or you can raise it to give you the clearance and forgiveness you need in the snow...


----------



## akiwak (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (PhunkFX)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Giraf (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (akiwak)*









quattro rulezzzz


----------



## TurboJewS4 (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (Giraf)*

I love goin to the Miller Park lot after it snows for some good 'ol SIDEWAYS FUN in the UrS4


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (TurboJewS4)*

I want to see AXIS spins!!!!! 360 axis spins!!!!!!! come on where are they???????


----------



## TurboJewS4 (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (idrivequattro)*

I do them in my S4, they're so much fun until I start getting woozy from doin too many


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Look what I can do with Quattro! HAHAHA! (TurboJewS4)*

I love doing em. I like starting on a wide circle, tightening it up and steadily accelerating, then like magic....poof.....360 axis here I come!!!!
@
I think the @ sign is going to be my new signature. It kinda looks like an axis spin!


----------

